# Bastrop Bayou Fishing Tournament



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, It's that time again it's our 11th Bastrop Bayou Fishing Tournament. Dates are May 10th through 12th sorry it's mother's day weekend but was the only time due to work. This is a 100 percent payback. Categories are redfish (20-27) Trout Flounder and there is fun pots which is largest heardhead, croker , and redfish with most spots. Tournament will be held out of Marlin marina on Bastrop. Contact Khoury Stanford at 979-482-6642 Greg Nowlin at 979248 1470


----------



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

justme2007 said:


> Well, It's that time again it's our 11th Bastrop Bayou Fishing Tournament. Dates are May 10th through 12th sorry it's mother's day weekend but was the only time due to work. This is a 100 percent payback. Categories are redfish (20-27) Trout Flounder and there is fun pots which is largest heardhead, croker , and redfish with most spots. Tournament will be held out of Marlin marina on Bastrop. Contact Khoury Stanford at 979-482-6642 Greg Nowlin at 979248 1470. I need to add theat the entry fee is 30.00 and then 2.00 for side pots. You can sign up at Rosscos Outdoor in Clute, entry forms will be there next week


----------



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

justme2007 said:


> justme2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, It's that time again it's our 11th Bastrop Bayou Fishing Tournament. Dates are May 10th through 12th sorry it's mother's day weekend but was the only time due to work. This is a 100 percent payback. Categories are redfish (20-27) Trout Flounder and there is fun pots which is largest heardhead, croker , and redfish with most spots. Tournament will be held out of Marlin marina on Bastrop. Contact Khoury Stanford at 979-482-6642 Greg Nowlin at 979248 1470. I need to add theat the entry fee is 30.00 and then 2.00 for side pots. You can sign up at Rosscos Outdoor in Clute, entry forms will be there next week. entry forms are at Rosscos Out Door in Clute to sign up.


----------



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Bastrop Byou Tournament*

We'll it's finally here this weekend at Marlin Marina


----------

